# Doggy beach picnic video-funny



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

That was great! I really enjoyed that. These dogs are amazing.
The people who trained the dogs/made the video above also made one for christmas a few years ago: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUtPKbMwnRo


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

*That was a good one too!!*


----------

